# My BF Died in Car Crash



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My dearest and best friend was in a car crash early yesterday morning on her way to teach her early morning Weight Watchers Class. I don't know all the details of the crash except that she was broadsided. She was taken to the hospital where they did 5 hours of surgery.

Her Dh called me around 9:00 a.m. my time and I flew over to Phoenix. When I arrived she was still in surgery. They gave her a only a 20% chance of survival. After she was out of surgery and in ICU, she began bleeding internally and they had to take her back to surgery. She died on the operating table at 7:35 p.m. Arizona time.

She and I had been best friends since the age of 7. This is not Ellen, my college roommate that lives in California -- just don't want to confuse you. This is Gayle. She and I have shared everything through our lives. She, too was an only child. She too lost both of her parents. She too married a man much older than she was and they did not have children of their own. Our lives were similar in many ways which is ironic, as who could have known this when we were growing up together? She was very tiny -- only 4'11". She hated to shoe shop with me because I wear a "normal" size show and she had to buy most of her shoes in the children's department.

I can't believe that this has happened. I will be lost without her. She was with me the day that Jerry passed and has always been there. Our birthdays were 3 weeks apart and I was older. She used to tease me on my birthday about how does it feel to be in your 30s, 40s, 50s, etc. and I would joke back that she would know soon enough.

What will I do without her and without Jerry too? I am just so lost. Her husband's family is with him and he and I are not truly close. I stayed with my step-daughter and her family last night but took an early plane back to Albuquerque this morning. Can't go to work today, so the fluffs and I are at home. I'm so shocked that I can't even cry any more.

There's so much I would love to share about Gayle -- maybe at another time. She was a wonderful person -- truly beautiful and I will miss her terribly.

Wanted you to know so that if I'm not really responsive to pms and posts for a while, you'll understand why.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* I'm so so sorry to hear this Lynn


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Oh Lynn, I am so so so sorry. Life is so hard for you right now.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So very very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I'm so sorry to hear this. What a terrible shock.:crying: And so senseless. Thank you for telling us about her and your relationship. It sounds like you both valued each other so much. Please take care and RIP Gayle. Gone too soon. :smcry:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynn, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Lynn, I can't even imagine your shock and pain:crying::grouphug:! I am soooo sorrry this has happened. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Lynn, I'm so shocked and sad for your loss, and poor Gayle to go too soon. 
you've had to endure so much, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news, prayers go out to you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, Lynn.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry for the loss of your dear friend. Life sometimes doesn't seem fair. Prayers for you, and Gayle's family.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn..I'm so sorry.:crying:You were so blessed to have her as your friend..I know you will miss her..big hugs:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How tragic  I'm so sorry for you loss, Lynn. I can't imagine the pain of losing a spouse and a best friend in the same year. I will send you and Gayle's family prayers for strength and comfort at this hard time.

Hugs,


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Lynn....words escape me. I wish there were words to ease your pain. Yet I know they help very little. I'm here if you need anything. Bella and I are sending you long distance hugs. Lifting you all up prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Lynn I am so sorry for the loss of your husband and your friend Gayle.
Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers(((big huge hugs)))

Celena:grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Lynn. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Just remember that God never gives us more than we can handle.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sometimes friends are more like family than your family is. Sending hugs your way.:grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lynn))) You've had far too much heartache this year my friend. I wish I could come and be by your side and offer a shoulder to cry on. Please know that I'll be praying for you. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I sorry to hear this tragic news. Sometimes life can be cruel and we wonder why these things happen. .....I hear of fatal accidents on the news all the time, but it's never been someone close....I can't imagine what a shock this is.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear friend. Life is so fragile.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for what has happened to your friend. I can imagine how shocking this must be. I am sorry that this year has been very hard for you...for this to happen especially after such short time that you lost your husband. If there is anything we can be of help to ease your pain let us know. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, may God's word comfort you and give you strength to go on.

Hebrews 10: “Let us hold unswervingly to the hope we profess, for he who promised is faithful.” (v.23) “So do not throw away your confidence; it will be richly rewarded. You need to persevere so that when you have done the will of God, you will receive what He has promised.” (v.35-36)

I send you warm love Lynn, many prayers for your healing heart, and for Gayle's family. Life is, indeed, so fragile.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lynn,

Sweet lady, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you want her here, but you've got yourself another angel. May you find peace in the coming days and weeks.

Laurie


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How truly heartbreaking Lynn :grouphug: I am so sorry.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, it seems so unfair to lose two loved ones so close together in time. :grouphug: I hope that your memories of her will bring you comfort instead of sadness as time passes. You were blessed to have each other as best friends for sure. Hugs...


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Lynn, bless our heart. Hugs and prayers your way...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So tragic. I'm sorry for your loss Lynn.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm am so sorry to hear this. Will be praying for ya'll.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> My dearest and best friend was in a car crash early yesterday morning on her way to teach her early morning Weight Watchers Class. I don't know all the details of the crash except that she was broadsided. She was taken to the hospital where they did 5 hours of surgery.
> 
> Her Dh called me around 9:00 a.m. my time and I flew over to Phoenix. When I arrived she was still in surgery. They gave her a only a 20% chance of survival. After she was out of surgery and in ICU, she began bleeding internally and they had to take her back to surgery. She died on the operating table at 7:35 p.m. Arizona time.
> 
> ...



Oh no! I am so sorry dear sweet Lynn..this is too much. There are no words. Sending you much love.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I can't begin to express how very, very sorry I am for your loss. Life is so unfair sometimes, and I hate that you are once again suffering by having someone so close to you meet such an unexpected and untimely end. 

You are in my prayers, with the hope that you will be given supernatural peace. I really don't have any words to express how sad I am for you. Big hugs, dear friend.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news  How devastating for all.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a tragic loss.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Lynn, you have suffered so much heartache and loss this year. I am sending hugs and prayers your way. I hope you find peace and comfort in what sounds like a wonderful, life-long friendship which so many people never have the opportunity to experience. I know the days ahead will be hard.  I am so very sorry.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Lynn,I am so sorry for the loss of your dear friend, Gayle. You have been through so much this year. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Lynn:grouphug::grouphug:
View attachment 103870


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry Lynn. It is so hard to loose someone that you love. My prayers will be with you and your friend. If you need anything let us know.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am just now seeing this. I know this was so shocking for you and I am so very sorry. I hope that you can relax with the girls and find inner peace in your heart. She knows that you loved her dearly and that can never be taken away. Sending love and prayers to you.....:heart:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lynn, I am so sorry for the loss of one of your dearest friends.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn I am so very sorry. What a terrible tragedy and such a great loss for you. You are I my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn, I could not be more sorry. I am so very sorry.

Just know you are loved. Thought, and prayers for you and your darling best friends family.

I am deeply sorry.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Lynn, This is so shocking and a real tragedy. I am so sorry for the loss of such a close, wonderful friend. You are in my thoughts and prayers, love and hugs.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

This is heartbreaking, I am so sorry. You have been strong for so long... prayers for even more strength.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. This has been surreal to me -- so shocking. She has never been sick -- not major illness and it was so unexpected. She was just going to work -- like all of us do. Life is often too short. We always think there will be more time. Please remember to use every precious minute as if it were your last. 

I've been thinking about when we were little girls and some of the stuff we did and then what we did in HS and, of course, all the fun times we've had since then. 

Gayle was such a vibrant and positive person but was also such a straight shooter. She's the kind of friend that you don't need to see daily. It may have been months since we saw one another, and yet we could pick up just where we left off. We just understood each other without having to explain and knew everything about each other's lives. In the last few year, due to Jerry's health, we haven't done as many fun things together as we once did, but I've tried to visit a lot when I was in Phoenix.

And there were times recently when she would start telling me about something and I would react strangely and she would say "oh, didn't I tell you about that?" And I would say, "no -- start at the beginning." People often thought we were "nuts" because we had so much fun together -- shopping, having lunch, just having fun. And we've travelled together too. Her DH doesn't like to travel, and I love to travel, so I've drug her with me on many adventures and she loved it. She wouldn't have gotten to see nearly as much of the world if not for me -- she often told me. 

Maybe I feel that she was too young because, after all, I'm 3 weeks older than she was. But truly, I believe that her life was lost too soon. 

I'm so sad for her DH. Her is 82 and I know that he will be lost without her. Of course, we always thought he would go first. He is the same age as my mother (if she was still alive). That's how big the age difference was. He was really of my parent's generation. He's a very nice person, though and loved and supported Gayle with everything she wanted to do.

They had a very unique wedding that I will have to share some day. It was really quiet amusing -- very strange wedding and very memorable.

She and I had very different faiths but, in my heart, I know that she's in a better place. It doesn't matter which of our believes is correct. I know that she is going to be embraced with love by those that have gone before.

Again -- thanks for being here for me and letting me ramble on and tell you a little about my dear friend.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. This has been surreal to me -- so shocking. She has never been sick -- not major illness and it was so unexpected. She was just going to work -- like all of us do. Life is often too short. We always think there will be more time. Please remember to use every precious minute as if it were your last.
> 
> I've been thinking about when we were little girls and some of the stuff we did and then what we did in HS and, of course, all the fun times we've had since then.
> 
> ...


 
Lynn, God love you. What you so beautifully shared, and thank you for doing so, is what a true friend is. What a blessing.

You are so right, life is so short, and as my MIL always says, no one is promised tommorow. 

It is my beleif, that those who are called "home" at such a young age, are truly extra special.

It is those of us, left behind, that hurt, so deeply and miss those special loved ones. But, I also always feel, they can now be with us, right by our side, watching over us, all the time, as I know your dear friend is now.

All my love,

Christine


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lynn im so sorry for your loss I too lost my best friend i know how you feel please if you need anything pm me or fb me anna spiropoulos 


Anna oxoxooxoox


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Lynn, I truly am sorry for this terrible tragedy! There is nothing right now that will ease your pain. Stay close to to your fluffs and try to be good to yourself.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Lynn, I am so sorry to hear about your sweet friend. I am sure that from everything I do know of you, and everything you shared about her, that she was a special person. Many hugs and prayers.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, what an awful tragedy. I am so sorry for your loss. Prayer's and hugs to you.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm just reading this,computer has been wonky.
I'm so sorry about your friend,especially a best friend,it's like loosing a part of your heart.
My childhood friend commited suicide in Feb,due to the anti depressants and painkillers causing paranoia...I felt so helples and lost w/o her...
I can only guess how hard it is for you right now, she was your rock after Jerry died...
When you're up to it,share her on SM,it might help you grieve. It will keep her alive in your heart and keep her memory going as you share her with others...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, I am so very sorry! I know how devastated you and Gayle's husband must both be. I pray that you can remember the wonderful times you had together and smile through the tears. You will be in my prayers, as will all of Gayle's friends and family.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry Lynn! Such a true friend and senseless tragedy. Hugs... :heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So very sorry, Lynn  :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn, I'm so very sorry!!! I can't imagine losing my dearest friend... I know it must be devestating to you! Know you are in my prayers for strength and comfort!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, my heart goes out to you. You have experienced so much pain in such a short amount of time. I am amazed at your strength and ability to push through each day. Stories like these are a wake-up reminder that life can change in an instant. I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending you another big hug today Lynn, as this shock takes root. It is really, really sad news. We all feel for you and will hold you close in our hearts.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Seeing this for first time... HUGS HUGS HUGS to you Miss Lynn.:grouphug:


----------



## Lauras (Aug 8, 2012)

I am new here but my heart is with you. I am deeply sorry for your loss. Please know that you are in my thoughts and, as evidenced by SM members, many other's thoughts as well. Blessings to you.


----------



## Shayna's Fluff (Jun 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn this is horrible news. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers for strength during this most difficult time.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynn I am so sorry to hear about the sudden passing of your closest friend.
I can't even imagine...
You must be in shock right now. 
I am very sorry...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh how devastating for you and so suddenly...I am so sorry for your loss. Wish I could send you a much needed hug. Hang in there, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Lynn,...I am so truly sorry.....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, thinking of you....I know there are no words to make it right again. I am so sorry.:crying:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry, Lynn. I've been off the internet most of the past week and am just now seeing this. I'm glad you are sharing your memories with us. Those kinds of friends don't come around real often. Hugs


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

I just saw this; what a terrible loss. I am so sorry, my very sincere condolences.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lynn I am sooo very sorry for your loss


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I'm just seeing this now (I must've missed it on your FB page); I'm so sorry for your loss.....first Jerry, now your BF. so unfair. My thoughts and prayers are with you.......


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynn, I'm just seeing this, I am so very sorry. This must be so incredibly difficult, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

so sorry for your loss! Hugs


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry doll, can't imagine your pain. She will be your angel forever now in heaven!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm just checking in to see how you are doing. Please know we are all here for you and love you to pieces!!!!


----------

